

Text Wizardry : Ten Commands - gurgeous
http://gurge.com/blog/2008/08/18/text-wizardry-ten-commands/

======
silentbicycle

      for a in `ls -1 /usr/bin/`; do whatis "$a"; done | less
    

That prints out a list of every command in /usr/bin with a one-line
description.

sed (transforming pipe with regular expressions) and file (try to identify a
file type based on headers and other metadata) are also quite handy.

If you find the post interesting, check out Kernighan & Pike's _The Practice
of Programming_.

